

Rumors of new 7-inch iPad from Apple persist - evo_9
http://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/10/08/17/rumors_of_new_7_inch_ipad_from_apple_persist.html

======
BonoboBoner
I was actually hoping for a version with a slightly bigger screen. I was a
little surprised at the small size of the iPad when using it for the first
time.

